# Marking Gear



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

What works best for you to mark gear with, thinking dark colored oars and such.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I just paint my cam buckles and write my name and sometimes phone on stuff. I try to look for an easy to see spot that won't get worn off too quickly. Maybe use a paint marker on dark stuff. 
The problem really is harder to solve with soft goods. Clothing companies should sew nametags into gear.


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Use a permanent marker that is visible against the material you are marking. Name and contact info. Also, decals with your name | contact info are cheap to order.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Been doing a little color coding of group gear for a Grand trip. Painted fire tending tools green, along with the ammo can they are all in, for instance. Figured when you have a bunch of folks that don't really know who's gear is who's, might as well make it easy on them. The guy that drove the green truck, has the table with green legs, green ammo, Etc.

It is not easy, being Green, though.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the decal idea I'll have to look for those. I once saw someone selling custom embroidered straps no buckle just a slit in one end to pull the strap through but I can't find it now. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Vistaprint.com is cheap



Paul7 said:


> I like the decal idea I'll have to look for those. I once saw someone selling custom embroidered straps no buckle just a slit in one end to pull the strap through but I can't find it now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Bright Red nail polish for silverware, pots and pan handles (my boats red)


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

For paddles, I use a Sharpie and write on the back side (non power face side) in the little groove near where the shaft is inserted. If it's a black blade like my carbon canoe paddle, I use silver. I think it's a paint rather than permanent ink. For other colors, I just use the industrial ink. It does need to be touched up every year or so, and it can surely be removed if needed.


Sharpie works on most fabrics, too. But I also use a product that I buy in my local SCUBA shop. It's made by Trident, and is kind of like a puffy paint. It holds up really well on soft goods like BCDs, PFDs, gloves, hoods, etc. It peels off of hard items like paddles or cylinders.


There's also marking paint pens. They work REALLY well and are very long lasting. Make sure you know exactly what you're going to write before you get started, because there's no correcting it. For a hard surface, you can quickly repaint and wipe off while wet, but it will never come completely off. I have marked a couple SCUBA cylinders with marking paint, and it holds up. Too well. Sharpie works for that, too; it gets into the metal.


I find the sharpie does rub off of strap buckles after a relatively short time. I sometimes try to put a little mark on the webbing near the buckle, too. The NRS buckles have a place to write your name, and the material takes sharpie really well.


My buddy (also on the buzz) told me that he was going to refinish his Cataract oar shafts. After sanding, he's planning to write his contact information on the shaft, then varnish over that. It should be relatively permanent. He also puts his contact information INSIDE the battery door of his GoPro. That won't wear off!


For my cameras, I usually take the first picture on the memory card AND the internal memory of a paper with my name and contact info. An honest person can get it back to me if needed.


My grandfather had a new and used auto parts shop. They used a really bright yellow marking paint pen on their rebuilt parts so they knew that they were the rebuilders. It held up really well. They used the same paint to mark some of the serving trays they would take to potlucks so they would always get their trays back.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

I've used a wood burner to write in plastic on oar blades and paddles and such for identification purposes if lost etc. I've used wraps of various color tape near handles to identify oars and paddles for finding my gear at end of trip. Can use a scribing tool or those vibrating ones to mark metals like frame, or cam buckles. Had a friend get a custom automotive paint job on an ammo can, looked awesome. Just depends on how you want to do it. Magic marker works but can easily be removed by those less than honest types.


----------



## WolfgangStCroix (Oct 21, 2015)

I use electrical tape and strips of colored duct tape. The duct tape adhesive can get a little gummy after a few months but gets the job done for trips. Electrical tape doesn't leave much of mark on the things I've used it on. You can write on the light colored options too.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Something like this ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pla...-Tags-Labels-with-Cable-Ties/32822717566.html
Not sure how it is marketed here ...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

ColoradoDave said:


> Something like this ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pla...-Tags-Labels-with-Cable-Ties/32822717566.html
> Not sure how it is marketed here ...





Just like this


https://www.uline.com/BL_3202/Identification-Ties


Used widely in the telephone industry for marking the ends of cables. 



If straps and sewn goods are your issue, Tuffriverstuff.com can sew labels on if you provide them when they make your gear for you. 



Label source
https://customwovenlabels.com/


Paint Pens
https://www.amazon.com/Paint-pens-rock-painting-Resistant/dp/B0774T13DV


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> For paddles, I use a Sharpie and write on the back side (non power face side) in the little groove near where the shaft is inserted. If it's a black blade like my carbon canoe paddle, I use silver. I think it's a paint rather than permanent ink. For other colors, I just use the industrial ink. It does need to be touched up every year or so, and it can surely be removed if needed.


I love silver Sharpies. Yes, it's more like silver paint than the regular alcohol-based black Sharpies.

The paint pens work well, too:
https://www.amazon.com/Sanford-35558-Sharpie-Oil-Based-1-Count/dp/B001PLKRZQ




Will Amette said:


> Sharpie works on most fabrics, too. But I also use a product that I buy in my local SCUBA shop. It's made by Trident, and is kind of like a puffy paint. It holds up really well on soft goods like BCDs, PFDs, gloves, hoods, etc. It peels off of hard items like paddles or cylinders.


Thanks for the tip.



Will Amette said:


> My buddy (also on the buzz) told me that he was going to refinish his Cataract oar shafts. After sanding, he's planning to write his contact information on the shaft, then varnish over that. It should be relatively permanent. He also puts his contact information INSIDE the battery door of his GoPro. That won't wear off!


You can also print on rice paper and use epoxy or clear nail polish to "glue" it to the substrate. the rice paper will become mostly transparent, leaving only the ink visible.



Will Amette said:


> For my cameras, I usually take the first picture on the memory card AND the internal memory of a paper with my name and contact info. An honest person can get it back to me if needed.


That's a good idea. I had been using a .txt file with name and contact info, but a .jpg file would be visible from the camera's viewfinder. I also write my contact info on the GoPro body under the battery with a fine tip Sharpie.



Will Amette said:


> My grandfather had a new and used auto parts shop. They used a really bright yellow marking paint pen on their rebuilt parts so they knew that they were the rebuilders. It held up really well. They used the same paint to mark some of the serving trays they would take to potlucks so they would always get their trays back.


I think the Sharpie paint pens I linked above are what I've seen local auto body shops and steel suppliers using.



Funny, I was just thinking in the shower this morning that I need more forks for my river kitchen, and I was thinking I need to buy some metal stamps so I could at least mark my initials on them. Not that I'm worried about $0.25 thrift store forks, but it's at least nice to keep them generally corralled during a trip when thrift stores aren't accessible!


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I went the sticker route from stickersyou, they call them permanent so we'll see how they work. Price was $20 with shipping for a sheet I think 16. I'll probably put some clear gorilla tape over them.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I keep black and silver sharpies in my pelican case at all times. They are good for the majority of applications and I always find stuff I should put my name on and if the ink fades the pens are right there. Stickers require too much forethought. I know friends that put a dab of nail polish to mark their camstraps and biners (mostly climbers).


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, love it, I learned a lot of ideas!!!!!!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Yep, nail polish*



almortal said:


> I keep black and silver sharpies in my pelican case at all times. They are good for the majority of applications and I always find stuff I should put my name on and if the ink fades the pens are right there. Stickers require too much forethought. I know friends that put a dab of nail polish to mark their camstraps and biners (mostly climbers).


When that last climber is comming up, collecting all the gear(pitons, biners, nuts and bolts) beneath you, and want to geat your own gear back, fingernail polish is a good way to go or sharpies. River Equipment too, the boat not so much thought.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

For Dutch ovens, I get dog tags made with my name and phone number on them. I attach them to the pot and lid, so I can always get my matching set back together. These work well under heat too.


----------



## raftman55 (Mar 21, 2014)

I use an indelible white paint pen I bought at a craft store for my black dynalites; indelible black marker for lighter colored gear....for straps, we use a thin strip of duct tape (1/4-3/8") with different colors for each boat owner in our group...wrap the strip just down from the cam....


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Just pee on it. Then it is your's and nobody will take it. (-;


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

ElectroPen engraving on frame, oars, blades, inside of helmet...anything that'll take it. Rattle can of your choice, spray on and wipe off while wet. Color will stay in the engraving making it very visable and permanent.

Its easy to sew an "x" of any color on straps and any other soft goods.


----------

